# is it ok to mix two different kibble proteins?



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Is there anything wrong with mixing two kibbles together if there the same brand just different proteins?
Say chicken and rice kibble by x brand and lamb and rice kibble from same x brand. Same fat % same protein% same everything except ones main protein is lamb and ones chicken.
The dog have eaten both separate fine. I am just wondering if mixing together is OK.

Thank you,
sue


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

suebisaga said:


> Is there anything wrong with mixing two kibbles together if there the same brand just different proteins?
> Say chicken and rice kibble by x brand and lamb and rice kibble from same x brand. Same fat % same protein% same everything except ones main protein is lamb and ones chicken.
> The dog have eaten both separate fine. I am just wondering if mixing together is OK.
> 
> ...


You can. Shouldn't be any big deal if he/she have no issues on either. Are you doing this to rotate or do you just have some leftovers?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

As long as your dog tolerates both foods well, there's no problem with mixing them at all. Even if the protein percents weren't the same it wouldn't matter.


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you. Just wondering if it would be ok.


----------

